# 'Redwall' novels by Brian Jacques



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

At a thrift store recently I found one of the paperbacks in the 'Redwall' series by Brian Jacques, which I guess were originally pubbed as childrens' books, I think. The cover art caught my attention, and I'm reading the fourth novel now. The writing just tickles my funnybone a bit. All the characters are mice, rabbits, otters, badgers and other critters. The writing is vivid with descriptions that make the brain light up with pix, though I think there's a bit more violence in the critter wars for me to have bought them as childrens' books. My taste in reading has changed so much, I never would have enjoyed something like this ten years ago. There are also black and white illustrations at the start of each chapter


----------



## StellaLuna (Jun 22, 2010)

I read Redwall. I loved the dialogue and the little furry characters. I had the best picture in my head of a little warrior mouse!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Those were my favourite childhood books. I read the first book when I was eight years old, and I still re-read them occasionally.

Sarah xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The different dialects for different sort of critters is superb, and I found myself slowing down to sound it out in order to get the maximum enjoyment out of it. The poems and songs are so charming, and Jacques seems to be able to turn the tone from silly to poignant with a few words.


----------



## StellaLuna (Jun 22, 2010)

It was especially hard to read Foremole's talking. It would take me five minutes to read just one line by him!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I tried reading them once, but I jsut couldnt get into them. I think I made it to the 3rd or 4th book though.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I am very pleased to see there are about a half a dozen more of them.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I read them, and enjoyed them greatly. My favorites characters were always the badgers.


----------



## StellaLuna (Jun 22, 2010)

Autumn2005 said:


> I read them, and enjoyed them greatly. My favorites characters were always the badgers.


Especially Constance! The way she picked up the table and almost threw it at Cluny made me adore her. :lol:


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, exactly!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

The first book I ever read of the series was actually the Long Patrol... still my favorite!


----------



## StellaLuna (Jun 22, 2010)

Autumn2005 said:


> The first book I ever read of the series was actually the Long Patrol... still my favorite!


I've actually only read Redwall. I really do need to read the others though. Just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I've still to read these.


----------



## flutterbybutterfly (May 31, 2010)

These are the best books ever!! Even as an adult, they are one of the few fish i love to read still!!

I read them all, i noticed there have been a couple of new ones out since i stopped school so i am saving up to buy all of them!! >.<

If you want a more mature version of these books, William Hoarwell (sp) books Duncton Woods series about the moles are very good, deffo not for kids though, written from the point of view of moles but very in depth to their religion, cults, nationalites and travelling and adventures, death and birth and the bit in between LOL

But the Redwall books are great, i forgot about them until now!! Not seen them in years but i love foremole! Burrr um by okey LOL And omg the foods in their feasts!!! And those naught naught weasels and wildcats!!

Genius books!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, yes! The food! The descriptions of their feasts are very appetite inspiring. I finished 'Martin the Warrior' last night and need to find the next one!


----------



## LimaMikeSquared (Jul 14, 2010)

I got Mayflower when I was little as a present and I read a few of the series (well alot but few compared to how many there are). I really liked them - I should read them again really, they are really good.

The other adult book I really like is Watership Down.

Julie


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I love Watership Down! It's a really good book, one I read all the time. I just love Fiver and Hazel and Bigwig.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I like Bigwig too. He's so manly! LOL 

I love that book so much, I have a total of four different editions of it - including the 1978 illustrated hardback edition. I've read WD at least once a year since I read it for the first time when I was eight years old - that was 17 years ago.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, the books I read at least once a year are Lord of the Rings. The entire trilogy, once a year since I was 12... ten years ago!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My sweetheart of a husband took my want list to the used book store and found me three more Redwall novels that are in my pile of books waiting to be read. That's what I call 'love'. 

It was the wonderful artwork on the cover of the first used paperback of these I found; the mousies caught my eye. They were so nicely rendered and I'm a sucker for good art. There were small illustrations at the beginning of every chapter as well. And thinking of their feasts at Redwall...mmm...makes my mouth water just to think of it.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I adore Watership Down, it's so dark and eeeeeeerie.
I never read Redwall novels in my life though, Maybe I should give one a go sometime.

I love reading and think a good book can change your life! (that's _*a*_ good book, not *the* good book :lol: )


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I've got most of the Redwall books, I'll lend you them 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

tratallen said:


> I love reading and think a good book can change your life!


I total agree! One of the best series I've ever read is the Dresden Files, by Jim Butcher. Urban fantasy at its snarkiest, gumshoe-y-est best! The first one is Storm Front. They're all on audiobooks, read by James Marsters. He's the guy that plaed Spike on the Angel and Buffy TV shows. As a professional actor AND a stage actor, he's by far the best reader I've ever listened to. Puts a lot of emotion and everything in his voice.

Excellent read (or listen)! :lol:


----------

